# L.A. Area January 2007



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Are you guys interested in another meetup? I'll be here until Friday. If that's too soon, maybe you guys can do a meetup later? It would be cool if a SoCal group got going. There's so many of you down here.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

*re: L.A. Area 2007*

Anybody care to hang out at Whittier Narrows park Friday 2:00ish? We could have a potluck, make a bbq, play board games, play cards, throw water balloons, feed geese and ducks, walk/jog, whatever we like. It's a pretty nice, scenic place and should be fairly empty that day. (It's a little more populated during weekends.) Maybe afterwards in the evening we could do some minigolf or go bowling or have boba or something?

I'm not too sure yet on my plans but if several of you expressed interest I'd try my best to accomodate.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Sure, but I'm busy tomorrow until 6 pm.


----------



## bittersweet85j (Jan 24, 2006)

*re: L.A. Area 2007*

omg whittier narrows park is super close to my house
i have class till the noon on friday 
maybe i can go but not sure though.
whos going?


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

*re: L.A. Area 2007*

I'm in for Friday.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*re: L.A. Area 2007*

you guys suck 

i wish i could show up but im in vegas and work during the weekdays. if theres one on a weekend, i'll make the trip out there


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: re: L.A. Area 2007*



Gumaro said:


> you guys suck
> 
> i wish i could show up but im in vegas and work during the weekdays. if theres one on a weekend, i'll make the trip out there


You guys should set up another gathering. There's so many of you down here, it'd be a shame to not get a group going.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

*re: L.A. Area 2007*

Where should we meet? Anyone have board games? What if it rains tomorrow? Movie instead? I gotta go somewhere but I'll come back on late tonight to check this post.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

*re: L.A. Area 2007*

Another yahoo meeting to discuss this? I gotta study for a test for tomorrow but I'll be back later also.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

*re: L.A. Area 2007*

I won't be able to come Friday, both because of transportation issues and because I have an appointment at 3:00.


----------



## bittersweet85j (Jan 24, 2006)

*re: L.A. Area 2007*

i dont have much time to chat tonight coz i have test in the morning tomorrow. yeh where should we meet?
i will be back here later too


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

2:15PM - is this good?

Whittier Narrows Recreation Area: 626-444-9405
765 N Santa Anita Ave, South El Monte, CA 91733, US 

Actually if you mapquest that you'll probably be directed to the wrong entrance. We should meet at Legg Lake, which you can see right away through the entrance on Rosemead Blvd, just south of the 60 freeway.

Bring food, bring games, bring whatever you like. I guess we'll play this by ear. I can't plan it much more now cus I gotta sleep for a test early morning.
So far, Solo, bittersweet85j, deoxygenated and I plan to go. Anyone else?


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Somebody please bring a deck of playing cards lol. Bittersweet agreed to bring lots of food like sushi (right??) lol. woot! Maybe I'll bring some KFC or something or would you guys prefer Fuji apples?


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

We all met up and went mini golfing instead. Some of us had some boba afterward. It was pretty fun. I have pictures but am unable to post anything up until I get approval lol.


----------



## simba (May 18, 2006)

i had fun yesterday too 
you guys were so great. "OK+"!! lol 
yeh! you do need my approval! haha but where were you? i didnt see you online!


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

I dunno how to break this, but I think I accidentally deleted those photos. I put them on my computer a couple nights ago, and now I have no idea where they are. Sorry! If they are still around, I must have accidentally uploaded them onto some obscure folder. I've been searching around for 30 minutes now with no luck. I hope to stumble onto them eventually. Forgive me. Maybe we should all meet again at the same place for a couple minutes just to take more photos lol. Again I apologize. I know how so eagerly you all wanted your faces published here!


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

SpesVitae said:


> I know how so eagerly you all wanted your faces published here!


 Yeah right :lol


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I can't believe Simba hurt her leg playing mini-golf lol Be careful when you play cards, don't break your arm. j/k :lol


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Solo said:


> I can't believe Simba hurt her leg playing mini-golf lol Be careful when you play cards, don't break your arm. j/k :lol


Solo I think she was waiting for you to offer to carry her. lol jk


----------



## simba (May 18, 2006)

*Re: re: L.A. Area January 2007*



SpesVitae said:


> Solo said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe Simba hurt her leg playing mini-golf lol Be careful when you play cards, don't break your arm. j/k :lol
> ...


yeh right!! that was my intention! LMAO! ill for sure to break my arms next time. so be prepaired!


----------



## simba (May 18, 2006)

SpesVitae said:


> I hope to stumble onto them eventually.!


I hope you don't!


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

simba said:


> SpesVitae said:
> 
> 
> > I hope to stumble onto them eventually.!
> ...


Well! You're certainly a feisty little critter. Actually, don't worry because if I found and posted them up, I'd be sure to include a caption to warn people:

"Forgive Simba's appearance because on that day she and her hair were not prepared and she broke her leg while walking slowly."

lol jk! Don't get all hot and bothered again now. :b

Even if your hair looked like that of a hyena Simba was fighting in the Lion King, you'd look great.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

SpesVitae said:


> Well! You're certainly a feisty little critter. Actually, don't worry because if I found and posted them up, I'd be sure to include a caption to warn people:
> 
> "Forgive Simba's appearance because on that day she and her hair were not prepared and she broke her leg while walking slowly."


 I think her hair was out of place by like 1 inch :lol


----------



## simba (May 18, 2006)

Solo said:


> SpesVitae said:
> 
> 
> > Well! You're certainly a feisty little critter. Actually, don't worry because if I found and posted them up, I'd be sure to include a caption to warn people:
> ...


you guys are now BELOW OK!! OK-! :mum


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

dang. if you guys are doing a meet up on the first or second week of feb, make sure you post it up


----------



## demoneyeskyo (Oct 23, 2006)

Solo said:


> SpesVitae said:
> 
> 
> > I know how so eagerly you all wanted your faces published here!
> ...


i so want to see those pictures. did you guys take many? i still cannot believe you guys hung out. :clap were you guys nervous before meeting? did anyone actually consider cancelling the meeting? :lol


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

demoneyeskyo said:


> Solo said:
> 
> 
> > SpesVitae said:
> ...


We took many but Simba kept deleting them as we were taking them lol. But I apologize again for clumsily losing them somehow.

I can't speak for the others, but sure I was pretty nervous. All of us had chatted with each other online for some time though and I'm sure that helped alleviate some of the anxiety.

Hopefully we all can get a meeting going again sometime. Everyone else is welcome to join! It'd be cool to first get to know one another a little bit online, but that's not necessary I guess. We're all pretty friendly. Just watch out for Simba cus she might grade you with an OK minus minus or something like that. j/k she's cool too.


----------



## simba (May 18, 2006)

> Just watch out for Simba cus she might grade you with an OK minus minus or something like that. j/k she's cool too.


shut up SpesVitae! LOL


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

simba said:


> shut up SpesVitae! LOL


you see! she's quite feisty.

anyway, 2 corny words:
chill pill


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

this thread is so cute. i live in riverside but am willing to make the drive out there. let me know when the next hangout is!


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Can we have another meetup this month?


----------



## demoneyeskyo (Oct 23, 2006)

lez go to the beach and swim until we catch cold and drink some hot cocoa afterwards!!! :banana


----------



## Eclectic (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: re: L.A. Area January 2007*



demoneyeskyo said:


> lez go to the beach and swim until we catch cold and drink some hot cocoa afterwards!!! :banana


Fantastic idea! I'm down for this. Anyone up for it? or something else if that's too crazy lol


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

the beach thing sounds great!! count me in.


----------



## demoneyeskyo (Oct 23, 2006)

this thread is so dead. wheres everybody! i see now..thats how it is eh...demoneyeskyo stops by and the crowd disperses! :mum


----------



## simba (May 18, 2006)

thats not true demoneyeskyo lol i dont even know who you are! lol
i wont be able to hang out for the next few weeks because of school and other stuffs.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm in the Bay Area, 5 hrs away :b


----------



## demoneyeskyo (Oct 23, 2006)

:sigh


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

lol nothing really comes out of threads suggesting meetups unless someone proactively plans it and writes down numbers. demoneyeskyo, care to be our leader? =D

I'd help out but have gotten pretty busy lately. Still I'd like to join some kind of gathering.


----------



## demoneyeskyo (Oct 23, 2006)

yay im the leader! :banana here is the plan guys so listen up! come over to my house! Spesvitae and Simba can give me a foot massage. Eclectic will massage my shoulder. Softy can cook in the kitchen. Solo can sing for me while im getting massaged. further instructions will be given promptly :cig


----------



## Eclectic (Jan 12, 2006)

PM me your address and I'll gladly come over and give you a shoulder massage. That's not the only thing I'm good at.  Wait, you're a girl, right?


----------



## demoneyeskyo (Oct 23, 2006)

Eclectic said:


> PM me your address and I'll gladly come over and give you a shoulder massage. That's not the only thing I'm good at.  Wait, you're a girl, right?


:um............ok change of plan. Eclectic will cook in the kitchen. Softy will give me the shoulder massage. :cig


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: re: L.A. Area January 2007*



demoneyeskyo said:


> yay im the leader! :banana here is the plan guys so listen up! come over to my house! Spesvitae and Simba can give me a foot massage. Eclectic will massage my shoulder. Softy can cook in the kitchen. Solo can sing for me while im getting massaged. further instructions will be given promptly :cig


lol Simba might put you on the minus minus minus list for that. But anyway she can take over the ther foot as well. I don't mind cooking in the kitchen though. So you gonna publish your address here or what?


----------



## demoneyeskyo (Oct 23, 2006)

here is my AIM : ilovebobabitz888 

contact me if you have suggestions or ideas. i have already made one suggestion in the much earlier post. Tell me if thats cool. or then again we can just chill n chat.


----------



## simba (May 18, 2006)

lol yeh demoneyeskyo. thats a very risky decision to have me to massage your feet. your are officially in danger of being on the Minus List.ahaha and SpesVitae stop taking drugs.


----------



## demoneyeskyo (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: re: L.A. Area January 2007*



simba said:


> lol yeh demoneyeskyo. thats a very risky decision to have me to massage your feet. your are officially in danger of being on the Minus List.ahaha and SpesVitae stop taking drugs.


so what? I am only in danger. i am not on the Minus List yet. :kma 
Spesvitae takes drugs?


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: re: L.A. Area January 2007*



demoneyeskyo said:


> simba said:
> 
> 
> > lol yeh demoneyeskyo. thats a very risky decision to have me to massage your feet. your are officially in danger of being on the Minus List.ahaha and SpesVitae stop taking drugs.
> ...


Yeah; the meeting with Simba left me with post traumatic stress disorder and now I've become dependent upon drugs for the rest of my life. Yeah...for reals yo.

lol jk

Actually I think Simba may enjoy giving you a warm, sensual, oil massage. Instead of the Minus List, you might end up on her XXX list.

Edit: I realize that may burst her bubble so I need to qualify with a "lol jk" again.

In fact: JUST KIDDING, Simba!!!!!!!!! Please don't get mad. I'm weak and vulnerable and fragile like this: :hide


----------



## simba (May 18, 2006)

see now SpesVitae is high lol


----------



## demoneyeskyo (Oct 23, 2006)

good grief man why are you so afraid of her? Shes only a simba...an infant lion..big deal..  

Then again I might not ask her to massage me anymore because she might try to kill me after what you said. she can cook or sing. :lol


----------

